# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Новости мобильного мира

## Asteriks

В Украине с 1 сентября вводится запрет на использование "левых" мобильных телефонов. Это значит, что обслуживаться сетью такие телефоны не будут. 
Как узнать при покупке "левый" ли телефон? По IMEI. Если не изменяет память, *#0#, это примерно... В ответ пользователю придёт СМС с подтверждением IMEI. Если что не так - не покупать.
"Левые" телефоны придётся легализовать, в противном случае через три месяца после подключения они не будут обслуживаться сетью.
Интересно, что "левых" мобил, купленных до 30 августа 2009 года, это ограничение не коснётся.
Глядишь, скоро и в Беларуси подобное придумают. Что Вы думаете по этому поводу? И вообще, у Вас легальная мобила? :this:

----------


## Vanya

хз, мне знакомый из германии привёз, скроее всего ввезён он нелегально =)

а вообще украинцы правильно сделали

----------


## Sanych

Вся беда легальных мобил, что они стоят примерно в среднем на 50$ дороже. А по сути это те же самые телефоны. Я все свои мобилы покупал у левых поставщиков. И все прекрасно работают.

----------


## Marusja

> Если не изменяет память, *#0#, это примерно...


*#06# а по-моему так

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. *#06# И никаких СМС не придёт. Просто на экране телефона отобразиться IMEI. 
Тут дело в другом. Ну посмотрел я IMEI. На коробке тот же написан. И что дальше??? Как понять пиратский он или нет??

----------


## Asteriks

> И никаких СМС не придёт. Просто на экране телефона отобразиться IMEI.


В том то и дело, что СМС придёт. Только если Ваш телефон "левый". Так задумано, что телефонные IMEI легальных телефонов будут храниться в базе данных. Это у нас в Беларуси мы смотрим IMEI на коробке (и чтобы целостность упаковки не была нарушена), а потом сверяем с тем, что на экране высветится. Совпал - и хорошо, не серый. А вот про легальный... Привезли из России, в упаковке, чек даже приложили. Разве нелегальный? Да, что-то надо ж подразумевать под нелегальностью... 
А украинцы задумали через СМС уведомлять о необходимотси зарегистрировать телефон, если его идентификационного номера нет в базе. Это будет видеть оператор мобильной связи. 
Жаль, я ссылку на эту статью не выписала, так объяснялось, что и как, а я написала своими словами.

----------


## Sanych

В общем вся разница в телефонах получается в том, что одни ввезены легально с оплатой налогов, а другие не легально. А по качеству они одинаковые.

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрела я передачу про "серые". Там как раз про несовпадение номеров и говорилось. А ещё про то, что коробки у них могут быть вообще от другой модели. Будут впаривать покупателю, что потерялась упаковка, то да сё... Всё равно с трудом до меня доходит, что и как. Ведь "крутые дельцы" запросто могут и в магазине "серый" продать... Но качество у "серых" возможно и похуже будет, технология сборки не соблюдается. В подвале каком-нибудь клепают их.

----------


## Asteriks

*Признаю свою вину, меру степень, глубину. И прошу меня отправить на гражданскую войну. Но желательно в июле и желательно в Крыму. =)* Что не так объяснила - каюсь. =) Нате статью.

*Украина отключит 80% мобилок в сентябре   7 апр. 2009, 13:25* 
С 1 октября этого года все мобильные телефоны, ввезенные в Украину нелегально, будут отключены от сетей операторов, если собственники не зарегистрируют их в Украинском госцентре радиочастот - и подключить их в Украине будет невозможно.
Украина отключит 80% мобилок в сентябре.

По данным экспертов, 80% всех "трубок", которыми пользуются украинцы, ввезены в страну нелегально.

Легальные мобилки регистрировать не нужно. Информацию о том, что они попали в страну законным путем, таможня передаст мобильным операторам. У таможни, по данным УГЦР уже сейчас есть полный список мобильных телефонов, легально ввезенных в страну, к каждому из которых прикреплен их специальный код (ІМЕІ).

По нему до 30 июня и будет осуществляться сверка с операторами. После этого, оператор должен разослать всем собственникам "нелегалов" смс-ки с информацией о том, что им нужно узаконить аппарат, иначе он будет отключен от сети.





> И если в начале июля пользователю не придет сообщение о том, что нужно зарегистрировать трубку, значит его мобильный легален. Нелегальные мобильные можно будет "легализовать" только если они куплены до 28 марта этого года.
> 
> Те же "трубки", которые будут куплены после 28 марта, можно будет зарегистрировать только в течение 3-х месяцев с момента их покупки, и только легальные.
> 
> "Теперь, если потр***тель покупает легальный телефон в специализированном магазине, продавец автоматически регистрирует аппарат в базе ІМЕІ, при этом при покупателе проверяет совпадение кода трубки с кодом, внесенным в базу", - говорит замдиректора УГЦР Владимир Кириченко.
> 
> "Для этого набирается комбинация "*#06# ввод" и на экран телефона приходят цифры кода ІМЕІ. Если номера совпадают, значит, телефон легальный и потр***теля не отключат в будущем от сети. Если полученный код не совпадает с базовым, такой телефон операторы мобильной связи отключат через три месяца, поэтому такой аппарат покупать не следует", - объясняет В.Кириченко.
> 
> При покупке мобильного сейчас продавец автоматически должен внести телефон в базу, но покупателю следует самостоятельно проверить, совпадает ли код ІМЕІ, который написан "трубке", с кодом, который зарегистрирован в базе данных ІМЕІ: набрать с покупаемой мобилки *#06# и нажать вызов.
> ...





Источник: МинПром (это я на блоге каком-то нарыла... Ваша Астерикс ) Это не та статья, но на эту же тему. Та по-другому объясняла.

----------


## Vanya

к слову, серые могут продаваться даже в самых дорогих и элитных салонах связи =)

----------


## Alex

*Очень красивый китайский телефон KINGK N99 

Китайские народные умельцы неустанно трудятся над созданием очередного клона какого-нибудь известного мобильного телефона или смартфона. Чаще всего у них имеется лишь внешнее сходство, а электронная начинка в корне отличается от оригинала. Но иногда китайцы немного отступают от идеи простого клонирования. Они берут творение известного производителя, перерабатывают его и выпускают нечто совершенно необычное и безумно красивое. 
Все эти эпитеты посвящены новому телефону из Поднебесной, KINGK N99. С первого взгляда бросается в глаза его сходство с Motorola Aura, имиджевым дорогим телефоном от американского производителя. Но KINGK N99 – это не ротатор, а слайдер, причем раскрывается он наподобие Nokia 8800. Корпус данного китайфона выполнен из металла, что приятно. Внешность телефона аккуратная, в ней нет ничего лишнего, и ее вполне можно назвать по-настоящему стильной. 
Дисплей у KINGK N99 имеет круглую форму, он поддерживает разрешение 176х220 пикселей и на некоторых фотографиях на нем можно разглядеть необычный интерфейс. В телефоне имеется встроенная 2-мегапиксельная карта, слот под карты microSDHC и даже медиаплеер, справляющийся с воспроизведением не только музыки, но также видео в форматах AVI, 3GP, MP4 и WMV. Стоимость KINGK N99 составляет всего 160 американских долларов. 
Непонятным осталось только одно: зачем на корпусе этого стиляги красуется логотип фильма «Трансформеры»? Может, это такой миниатюрный десептикон или автобот?*

----------


## АВИАТОР

МТС Тариф"Крестики-нолики".
Абон.плата-0.Беспл.разговоры на 1 любимый № весь 2010 год.Подключение бесплатно.Число номеров ограничено,поэтому никакой рекламы нет,узнал случайно по 0890. На 1 паспорт можно оформить неограниченное количество SIM-карт.Желательно заранее узнать о наличии пакетов этого тарифа, даже в Минске он не во всех офисах МТС есть.

----------


## Irina

*Nokia представляет 4 новые модели телефонов с велосипедной зарядкой*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ХЕЛЬСИНКИ, 4 июня 2010. Крупнейший в мире производитель сотовых телефонов Nokia представил 4 новых мобильных аппарата. Особенностью выпущенных моделей является то, что эти телефоны можно заряжать от велосипеда. Для этих целей компания разработала специальное зарядное устройство Nokia Bicycle Charger Kit, сообщает портал Zhelezyaka.

Аппараты предназначены, главным образом, для развивающихся стран, где не везде можно зарядить мобильник от электрической розетки. Также телефоны будут востребованы любителями велопутешествий.

Первая модель — C1-00. Это самый доступный аппарат из представленной линейки. Его стоимость составит €30. C1-00 поддерживает две SIM-карты, причем в один момент времени может быть активна только одна SIM-карта. Пользователю предлагается возможность переключения между ними, что может быть полезно, например, при путешествии в другую страну. Новинка имеет фонарик, радио. Время работы в режиме ожидания у этой модели достигает 6 недель.

Второй телефон Nokia C2-00 появится в продаже по цене €45. Этот аппарат также поддерживает 2 SIM-карты, однако обе карты активны, то есть телефон может принимать сообщения и звонки на оба номера. Одна SIM-карта расположена под батареей, другая – съемная, ее можно поменять без выключения телефона. Nokia C2-00 поддерживает карты памяти micro-SD емкостью до 32 Гб.

Кроме того, Nokia выпустила две другие модели C1-01 и C1-02. Обе модели работают только с одной SIM-картой. Аппараты оснащены цветными дисплеями, Nokia C1-01 отличается наличием VGA-камеры. Стоимость C1-01 – €39, C1-02 – €35.

----------


## Sanych

*Анонсирован телефон Samsung Xcover E2370: до 67 дней работы без подзарядки*

Xcover – новый ультрапрочный и надежный мобильник, представленный недавно разработчиками из Samsung. Он рассчитан, в первую очередь, на рынок Швеции.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Несмотря на то, что модель, в общем-то, заурядная, у нее есть одно существенное преимущество: в режиме ожидания мобильник Samsung Xcover E2370 сможет продержаться до 67 дней (около 2 месяцев). В режиме разговора он проявит себе не хуже, поскольку он позволит Вам болтать без умолку на протяжении 22 часов. Новая модель от Samsung превосходит по длительности работы батареи телефоны от Philips, многие из которых славятся тем, что в режиме ожидания функционируют на протяжении одного месяца. 









Xcover, впервые представленный еще на выставке MWC 2010, обладает следующими техническими характеристиками:

- устойчив к попаданию пыли и влаги
- вес: 115 граммов
- толщина корпуса: 19 мм
- GSM/EDGE
- TFT дисплей с разрешением 128 x 160 точек
- Bluetooth
- FM радио
- встроенная камера 0,3 Мп(разрешение – VGA)
- 5 Мб встроенной памяти
- поддержка карт памяти MicroSD (до 2 Гб)
- светодиодный фонарик
- музыкальный проигрыватель

В Швеции Samsung Xcover E2370 появится в июле. Он будет стоить  96 долларов (78 евро). В остальных странах Европы модель появится в ближайшие несколько месяцев.

----------

